# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Technology Just Makes Shit Worse

## delta-9-thc

everybody is better off with primitive ways of life and the animals are a good example of this and even god would agree with me on that one

just think of it

----------


## Ynot

best
post
ever

----------


## Seeker

I noticed that you used advanced technology to share you thoughts with us.......

----------


## delta-9-thc

how else am I gonna reach your poisoned minds? like sun tzu said "use the enemies tactics and technology against them for only they know how to defeat themselves"

----------


## ExoByte

Frankly, I disagree. Very much. Technology has made us incredibly knowledgeable and gave us a greater understanding. However, People are stupid. The human race in general, is stupid. Its the way the technology is being used. Its killing, its poluting our air, and destroying our planet. Technology is good, but its being wielded in the wrong hands.

----------


## Wolffe

> how else am I gonna reach your poisoned minds? like sun tzu said "use the enemies tactics and technology against them for only they know how to defeat themselves"
> [/b]



The Art of War is a very random thing to be citing in a tech forum o_o I must agree with him somewhat, even if it is a rather indescriptive topic

----------


## delta-9-thc

guess that means not even Mr. Albert E was smart, cause he couldn&#39;t see the problems or just simply ignored them

----------


## Tsen

You&#39;re right&#33;  What has technology ever done for us?
Oh...
Except refrigeration.
And doubling our lifespan.
And elimination of most diseases.
And efficient transportation.
And...
Well, nevermind.

----------


## delta-9-thc

well back in the good days technology wasn&#39;t needed, all those things were fine, lifespan was better than it is now, refrigeration came naturaly from the earth, diseases didn&#39;t exist, transportation wasn&#39;t needed, and everything was just perfect.

----------


## ExoByte

Are you kidding? I won&#39;t even get into the stupidity of the other statements, but this one takes the cake: "diseases didn&#39;t exist." Buddy, diseases don&#39;t come from technology. The things that cause diseases are living, organic beings. They are alive, and they move about the world. They are microscopic, but they are alive. They&#39;re called viruses and bacteria. There are billions in the air, and always have been. They have been around longer then the human race itself. Some things like polution have mutated the viruses maybe, but seriously... that is possibly one of the stupidest statements I have ever heard.

EDIT: On second thought, I will get into the stupidy of the others.





> refrigeration came naturaly from the earth[/b]



Yeah, if you live in Alaska maybe. Refrigeration is keeping things cold and fresh. A refrigerator, keeps the food concealed from the outside air and it keeps it cold. Both stopping bacteria from eating away at it and ruining the food. Without technology, if its the middle of the summer, you can&#39;t save meat for example. It&#39;ll go bad within a short time, then you&#39;ll get food poisoning.





> transportation wasn&#39;t needed[/b]



Ha. So your saying people had no where they needed to go? Transportation was, and always will be needed. Be it with your own two legs, a horse, or a car, it will always been needed. And don&#39;t even get started on cars polute. Yeah, they do now, but sooner or later they will go hybrid and eventually full electric. No more polution, no more damage. Nothing wrong then. No trasportation, then your isolated.





> lifespan was better than it is now[/b]



Do your research, no it wasnt. This also ties in with diseases. Now we have cures, back then they didn&#39;t. Back then, something which we can cure in 3 seconds now, could kill them.

----------


## Tsen

> well back in the good days technology wasn&#39;t needed[/b]



Excuse me.  What days?  Even cave men used technology.  Fire, obsidian weapons, etc.





> all those things were fine, lifespan was better than it is now[/b]



Say what?  Sorry to burst your bubble, but average lifespan was somewhere around forty years old up until the last millenia or so.





> refrigeration came naturaly from the earth[/b]



Actually the center of the earth is...well, a boiling lake of lava.  Well, technically, the CENTER isn&#39;t liquid OR boiling, it&#39;s only solid material at a few thousand degrees.
...though, well, I suppose one could call the ice ages "natural refrigeration", but something tells me they weren&#39;t what I&#39;d consider pleasant living conditions.





> diseases didn&#39;t exist[/b]



Well, except for the tiny fact that bacteria and viruses actually predate humankind by a few hundred million years.





> transportation wasn&#39;t needed[/b]



Because nobody ever needed to trade goods back then, of course.  I&#39;m sure that things like salt, water, and fruit are just frivolous extravagances.  Extravagances that our body just happens to need in order to survive...





> and everything was just perfect.[/b]



Yup, peachy keen&#33;
What&#39;s that?  Feeling a little sick?  Well, I&#39;m sure technology&#39;s not what you need.
Tell ya&#39; what&#33;  I&#39;ll go get a bucket of leeches instead&#33;

----------


## Ynot

One word

Alcohol

End of discussion
You lose


*edit*
er....
and coffee

*edit 2*
and Smarties

*edit 3*
Three Words....

Alcohol
Coffee
Smarties
And Monty Python.......Four words

----------


## delta-9-thc

check this out kids im debating with an authority

im not talking about the rest of the world im talking about my people in the americas or mainly north america, I don&#39;t care what other people wanted or needed, we didn&#39;t need all that fancy stuff because we were connected with the land around us, and when that happens there is no need for advanced technology, and I didn&#39;t say diseases came from technology

I got this stuff in my blood, I don&#39;t need science to prove anything

when I say lifespan, I mean quality, not quantity, so I mean everybody lived to be the maximum age whatever it was. unlike now, where you could get murdered in a second and not live to the maximum age

we in north america had it all, no need to go across sea to get anything, no need for vacations and that is why we lived the way we did, unlike most races who never had anything and had to go and get the things from other unsuspecting people.

----------


## sloth

It&#39;s true.

----------


## Ynot

come to the EU

lot less killing
and you get better health care

----------


## delta-9-thc

I remain true to my land, but thanks for inviting

----------


## ExoByte

> check this out kids im debating with an authority
> 
> [/b]



Well aren&#39;t you a badass?   ::roll::   





> *im not talking about the rest of the world im talking about my people in the americas or mainly north america*, I don&#39;t care what other people wanted or needed, we didn&#39;t need all that fancy stuff because we were connected with the land around us, and when that happens there is no need for advanced technology
> [/b]







> *everybody* is better off with primitive ways of life and the animals are a good example of this and even god would agree with me on that one[/b]



Even so, even if you hadn&#39;t said that first magic word there, you can&#39;t expect us to know what your talking about if you hadn&#39;t clarrified. The entire board isn&#39;t your race.  





> and I didn&#39;t say diseases came from technology[/b]



Then what did diseases have anything to do with the topic?





> when I say lifespan, I mean quality, not quantity, so I mean everybody lived to be the maximum age whatever it was. unlike now, where you could get murdered in a second and not live to the maximum age[/b]



Span means the length. However, I do agree with you here, to a point. People killing isn&#39;t because of technology. Its the way its being wielded and used.

----------


## delta-9-thc

hey authority, your doing what police do, and I suggest you stop because your gonna bring out the evil in me

if u don&#39;t want me to break the rules then don&#39;t try to make me break them

----------


## ExoByte

Im doing what police do? Im arguing with you, debating. Trying with a small shred of misplaced hope that it can be done maturely. If you can&#39;t handle people disagreeing with you, I suggest isolating yourself from everyone. White Padded rooms do nicely.

----------


## delta-9-thc

I&#39;m talking about that comment you made about me

that&#39;s immature debating

----------


## Indecent Exposure

This guy is actually the most ridiculous guy ive come across

I cosndier myslef somebody who shares smiliar views of a similar nature
but his are warped
I have stated before that I bleive technology and this consumerist society has robbed us off our animalistic instics that I would relate to higher states of conciousness
but how can you not see what good technology has done?
and also, Why is this in tech talk
why do you quote quotes referring to the art of war

and the comemtns regarding disease, are you stuoid?

and just to top it off your a racist
who thinks hes gangster over the internet
whose comeptley over creating topics

*RANT OVER*

Imran

----------


## Ynot

> I remain true to my land[/b]



Land is land
Man makes arbitrary divisions, and calls them countries
Mother nature doesn&#39;t care for arbitrary divisions
Your land was once a sea floor
and before that, spat out of a volcano
Land is Land

----------


## ExoByte

> I&#39;m talking about that comment you made about me
> 
> that&#39;s immature debating
> [/b]




Clearly your a stranger to sarcasm. Let me introduce you:

Delta, this is sarcasm. Sarcasm is from a wonderful and happy place of rainbows and bunny rabbits. A place where elves and leprocauns roam, riding atop unicorns. 

Besides, even if it was an insult, what right do you have to question people insulting you? All I&#39;ve seen you do is insult members of this board, and you yourself be racist. What right do you have that allows you to speak to people that way, and not others to you? You really need an attitude adjustment.

----------


## Indecent Exposure

> Land is land
> Man makes arbitrary divisions, and calls them countries
> Mother nature doesn&#39;t care for arbitrary divisions
> Your land was once a sea floor
> and before that, spat out of a volcano
> Land is Land
> [/b]




this is my gospel


This is why i am opposed 2 patrioism
I live in Brtain, i orignate from india
my parents were born in Uganda

Howewe,ver, i am a Earthling

No country is MY country

the world is my country

Your veiws are veiws of bigotry cloaked in traiditon, 

Imran

----------


## Ynot

> this is my gospel
> This is why i am opposed 2 patrioism
> I live in Brtain, i orignate from india
> my parents were born in Uganda
> 
> Howewe,ver, i am a Earthling
> 
> No country is MY country
> 
> ...



exactly

Land ownership is pretty much the fundamental basis of capitalism
if you really want to get back to the traditional ways
you have to accept that you really don&#39;t own squat
you just _happen_ to be standing on a particular piece of land

----------


## sloth

Whatever. I agreed with this guy when he first started talking, but then he kept talking. 
This is the most screwiest guy I have ever seen on DV. 

"Without technology things were just perfect"? 
The world has never been perfect, moron.

----------


## delta-9-thc

thats what we were doing, we didn&#39;t own the land, we lived in it.

and Mr authority I know I was being bad, you don&#39;t have to debrief me on that, but I told many other authorities that I would stop that stuff, so thats why I told you not to tempt me and part of sarcasm is body language which is why I thought you were dissin me

most people dont understand, thats why they disagree, you see me, I understand white people which is why I talk about them, if i didn&#39;t then I wouldn&#39;t say anything about them

so basicaly they were the ones who taught me to dislike them

----------


## Indecent Exposure

It is insesible to claim to own land
it was there before you
will be there after you are dead

EDIT:

Listen 2 me with an open mind

please forget all pre-convicend ideologies and notions you have ahd
and read

White people ahve done bad

hwite people ahve done good
the error in your thinking lies in your generalization, you dunerstand?
all human prejudice lies in generalization

My parents and all the asians in Uganda were exiled by Idi Amin, a black natiionalist. A man who acrually ordered the death of kids
My parents cousins were shot dead

Idi Amin was a negro

Should I now say that all negroes are vil?

NO&#33;

I cannot, they hav ehad martin luther, nelson mandela. and in my eyes, Malcolm X
White people ahve had great thinkers
great scientists
mathmaeticians
humanitarians
freedom fighters
politicians
spiritual leaders


Same wit asians

you msut lose your racism
if you ever gonna progress as a person
=)

Imran

----------


## Ynot

> I remain true to my land, but thanks for inviting[/b]







> thats what we were doing, we didn&#39;t own the land, we lived in it.[/b]



Then you agree you can&#39;t be true to your land
as you own no land you can call "yours"

Oh, and btw,
you need no invite to come over here
you&#39;re free to move around as you please

We have some pretty dire places, devoid of any technology
I suggest Switzerland

----------


## delta-9-thc

again, misunderstanding, when I say I remain true to my land im not talking about ownership, I mean that I would rather live here than go elsewhere.

Imran, you guys have your own country, so don&#39;t fret, but what do we got??

answer: reserves with high suicide and poverty

----------


## Indecent Exposure

listen 2 me
we ahve a common cause
the people reponsible for the destruction of the cuklture of the indenginous people of North AMerica are and were bastards

My problem with you is your open hatred for all white men

open ur mind
read what i wrote
and if you can rebutt me sensibly then I wil ladopt your point of veiw white men are evil
if you find that your thinking id inseisible
well there we are then =D

Imran

----------


## ExoByte

:Off topic:  

Imran, honest and serious question, are you dyslexic?

 Or do you just type, really, really fast and not care to re-check?   ::content::

----------


## delta-9-thc

Imran I cant understand you half the time, I can understand and tell you why you don&#39;t hate the blacks, it&#39;s because what happened is no longer happening, you know? but with us, it will continue until they decide to kill us one day or finally decide to leave us alone and go mess with some other race. I don&#39;t hate white people I simply dislike them, hate is too powerful of a word to describe me.

----------


## sloth

Racist.

----------


## Ynot

do you dislike me?

----------


## delta-9-thc

if u wanna label me as a racist, then ill be one, but only toward you

if ur cool with me, im cool with you, regardless of differences

----------


## Tsen

Racist?
Nah.
I&#39;m thinking more along the lines of ignorant ass.
Oh, and a troll, too.

----------


## sloth

That&#39;s not what you&#39;ve been saying this whole time.





> don&#39;t blame me for being racist[/b]

----------


## ExoByte

Besides, you can&#39;t ever be racist to just one person. The key word in Racist is *Race*. If your racist to one, your racist to all.

----------


## Ynot

> Besides, you can&#39;t ever be racist to just one person. The key word in Racist is *Race*. If your racist to one, your racist to all.
> [/b]



does hating the French count?

----------


## delta-9-thc

you know what, this is going nowhere im not resonding anymore.

----------


## sloth

Spoken like a true loser.

Go on&#33;
Get&#33;

----------


## Tsen

Maybe he&#39;s gone to go live in the woods.  Far, far away from computers.

We can only hope.

----------


## Indecent Exposure

> Imran, honest and serious question, are you dyslexic?
> 
>  Or do you just type, really, really fast and not care to re-check?   
> [/b]




Im afraid I must admit
Its just lazyness on my part
My english spelling and grammar are fine.
Actually I&#39;m doing an A level in English,
I just type fast and hope everybody can understand me,
sorry lol

Imran

----------


## sloth

WHAT&#33;? 
 :tongue2:

----------


## MSG

> well back in the good days technology wasn&#39;t needed, all those things were fine, lifespan was better than it is now, refrigeration came naturaly from the earth, diseases didn&#39;t exist, transportation wasn&#39;t needed, and everything was just perfect.
> [/b]



This thread was genius up until this post

Then it basically just trainwrecked

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

Yep.

Well actually I thought it was stupid since post one. 
But that&#39;s just my opinion. 


And no, I&#39;m not racist&#33; XD

----------


## Elwood

> Besides, you can&#39;t ever be racist to just one person. The key word in Racist is *Race*. If your racist to one, your racist to all.
> [/b]



What if your a racistagainstsomeracesist
lol  ::biggrin::

----------


## sloth

I think that would create a black hole.

----------


## Elwood

::lolxtreme::

----------


## 888

"technology just makes shit worse"
sounds like you need a good plumber.
sorry couldnt resist  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

Hunter-gatherer societies are superior to post-agricultural societies in many ways (lack of war and famine, less environmental damage, much more free time, fewer human rights abuses, lack of animal exploitation, etc etc, every bad thing can be traced back to the development of agriculture.).  If I had to choose, I would choose the hunter-gatherer, in theory.  However I don&#39;t think there is any going back.  And now that we know what we would be missing, life around the campfire would be pretty boring.  But I agree that the technology that begain with the development of agriculture has caused a lot of damage.

Delta-9-THC, you are right that the life-span of the hunter-gatherer is comparable to that of modern humans.  We are just now getting back what we lost with the advent of agriculture which lead to over-crowding and more infectious disease, poor nutrition and more chronic disease, war, crime, etc. which took their toll on longevity.  And probably the lives of the aboriginals seemed longer because actually it takes a lot fewer hours to support yourself under those circumstances, so that meant a lot more spare time.   But then again....what would you spend the time doing?  (Well we could share our dreams in detail LOL they probably did a lot of that).  If you didn&#39;t know about reading and stuff, it might not matter; but now that we do, it would get kind of boring.

I think I am starting to repeat myself.  Anyway, interesting subject to think about.

----------


## mindule

I love when people do this. They just make me feel so much better about myself, you know?

----------


## 3FLryan

> I love when people do this. They just make me feel so much better about myself, you know?
> [/b]



No, I have no idea what you are talking about.  When who does what?

----------


## arby

No we&#39;ve made the world such a simpler way to live. I mean, come on&#33; Its only 16 years of school that we need to go through to be able to live in this world as opposed to none&#33; So much better   ::roll::  

But i&#39;d never want to go back to the stone age. *hugs computer*

----------


## shark!

it doesn&#39;t seem right debating anarcho-primitivism over the internet....

----------


## 3FLryan

oh, but it feels so good....  :Hi baby:

----------


## ExoByte

> it doesn&#39;t seem right debating anarcho-primitivism over the internet....
> [/b]



Yeah, hows that for irony?  :tongue2:

----------


## NeAvO

Ok I&#39;ll re-open but keep it going on track.

----------


## Seeker

> Ok I&#39;ll re-open but keep it going on track.
> [/b]




Thank you NeAvO.  *Hands NeAvO his favorite whip*

----------


## Artelis

> Yeah, hows that for irony?  
> [/b]



look up the word irony, please.

----------


## sloth

I think you&#39;re the one who didn&#39;t get it, Artelis.  :wink2: 

What Exobyte said made sense to me.

Hey.. Maybe I&#39;m mixed up too, but from what I understand, using a high tech device to talk trash about technology does seem pretty ironic... at least the way I understand it. 

*shrug*

----------


## Artelis

learn to suck less, please.  Look up the word, really.  I&#39;m not kidding on this one, folks.

----------


## ExoByte

No, I used the word correctly. He basically said its being debated wether technology sucks, on an advanced form of technology. That is a form of irony. 

A bunch of idiots dancing on a plane to a song made famous by a band that died in a plane crash
Teacher&#39;s. People going to school, just so they can go back to school
Using advanced technology to trash talk advanced technology

Those are all ironic statements.

----------


## shark!

> look up the word irony, please.
> [/b]



artelis is a comedian

----------


## arby

> learn to suck less, please.  Look up the word, really.  I&#39;m not kidding on this one, folks.
> [/b]



Thank you for the example. I understand the word better now.

----------


## sloth

> Thank you for the example. I understand the word better now.
> [/b]




ROFL&#33;&#33; I GET IT&#33;&#33; LOL&#33;&#33;


Seriously, Artelis, I&#39;m not trying to dog on you or sound like a bitch. I promise. Maybe there&#39;s something I&#39;m missing.. But I do believe the original statement made sense.

 ::?:    *worries*

----------


## Artelis

Ok, I&#39;m going to type very slowly to get my point across.

There are TWO types of irony.

1) Situational irony - An unexpected end to a given situation - a famous trumpet player being killed by being smashed in the face by a trumpet.

2) Written irony - SAME MEANING AS SARDONIC - saying one thing and meaning another - I REALLY love this thread.  These people are oh so smart.

Saying technology is terrible on an Internet forum - Just plain stupid.  NOT IRONIC&#33;  Get over it.

----------


## ExoByte

Saying one thing and meaning another isn&#39;t irony...

i·ro·ny1      /ˈaɪrəni, ˈaɪər-/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[ahy-ruh-nee, ahy-er-] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation 
noun, plural -nies. 1. the use of words to convey a meaning that is the opposite of its literal meaning: the irony of her reply, How nice&#33; when I said I had to work all weekend.  
2. Literature. a. a technique of indicating, as through character or plot development, an intention or attitude opposite to that which is actually or ostensibly stated.  
b. (esp. in contemporary writing) a manner of organizing a work so as to give full expression to contradictory or complementary impulses, attitudes, etc., esp. as a means of indicating detachment from a subject, theme, or emotion.  

3. Socratic irony.  
4. dramatic irony.  (In a play when the audience knows something the characters dont)
*5. an outcome of events contrary to what was, or might have been, expected.*  
6. the incongruity of this.  
7. an objectively sardonic style of speech or writing.  
8. an objectively or humorously sardonic utterance, disposition, quality, etc. 


The bolded fits. Insulting advanced technology using advanced technology, fits definition #5.

----------


## taltho

> everybody is better off with primitive ways of life and the animals are a good example of this and even god would agree with me on that one
> 
> just think of it
> [/b]



then throw your computer away and turn the lights off. Dont use natural gas heaters or electric ones.  Chop your wood with an ax that you made from stone. Build you house out of raw materials. Leave your house in hte middle of the night to use the bathroom. Don&#39;t teach your kids to read and throw away your books  f
Forage through the tundra for food. Then you&#39;ll set us all a good example I guess. 
Just think how much you depend on technology.





> hey authority, your doing what police do, and I suggest you stop because your gonna bring out the evil in me
> 
> if u don&#39;t want me to break the rules then don&#39;t try to make me break them
> [/b]



you are suggesting that you are worse than him by that statement.





> again, misunderstanding, when I say I remain true to my land im not talking about ownership, I mean that I would rather live here than go elsewhere.
> 
> Imran, you guys have your own country, so don&#39;t fret, but what do we got??
> 
> answer: reserves with high suicide and poverty
> [/b]



We are born of earth and the "land" belongs to us all. It is our stewardship.





> Imran I cant understand you half the time, I can understand and tell you why you don&#39;t hate the blacks, it&#39;s because what happened is no longer happening, you know? but with us, it will continue until they decide to kill us one day or finally decide to leave us alone and go mess with some other race. I don&#39;t hate white people I simply dislike them, hate is too powerful of a word to describe me.
> [/b]



Um...you act like it. If you listen to yourself you&#39;ll see that your what you are complaining about. 





> if u wanna label me as a racist, then ill be one, but only toward you
> 
> if ur cool with me, im cool with you, regardless of differences
> [/b]



Your acting like a raciest. who likes to use technology.

I think your people need help, in a good way. Maybe technology can help you.

----------


## MSG

What the fuck ever guys

Why are you even wasting your time on this

----------


## ExoByte

Why do dogs lick their workplace-acceptable-euphanism for testicals?

----------


## Artelis

> Saying one thing and meaning another isn&#39;t irony...
> 
> i·ro·ny1      /ˈaɪrəni, ˈaɪər-/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[ahy-ruh-nee, ahy-er-] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation 
> noun, plural -nies. 1. the use of words to convey a meaning that is the opposite of its literal meaning: the irony of her reply, How nice&#33; when I said I had to work all weekend.  
> 2. Literature. a. a technique of indicating, as through character or plot development, an intention or attitude opposite to that which is actually or ostensibly stated.  
> b. (esp. in contemporary writing) a manner of organizing a work so as to give full expression to contradictory or complementary impulses, attitudes, etc., esp. as a means of indicating detachment from a subject, theme, or emotion.  
> 
> 3. Socratic irony.  
> 4. dramatic irony.  (In a play when the audience knows something the characters dont)
> ...



Does NOT fit.  Take a grammar class and learn to comprehend.  Then stop breathing and jump off a cliff.  There is no outcome of events that fit this.  The only outcome of events was a post on the Internet.  I&#39;m pretty sure that he was very much expecting the post to be made on the Internet as he clicked the add thread button.  Seriously, do you even think before posting?

----------


## MSG

> Why do dogs lick their workplace-acceptable-euphanism for testicals?
> [/b]



I don&#39;t know, they like the taste?

----------


## ExoByte

> Does NOT fit.  Take a grammar class and learn to comprehend.  Then stop breathing and jump off a cliff.  There is no outcome of events that fit this.  The only outcome of events was a post on the Internet.  I&#39;m pretty sure that he was very much expecting the post to be made on the Internet as he clicked the add thread button.  Seriously, do you even think before posting?
> [/b]




It does fit. Its not HIS intent we&#39;re talking about. The situation is Advanced Technology being Insulted via the use of Advanced Technology. Its not him, its not his intent. The person is not the irony here, its the situation. 

But you know what, this is going no where. Fuck it.

But seriously, this:




> Then stop breathing and jump off a cliff[/b]



Anger much? Would&#39;ve figured _you_ to be above a such comment.

----------


## sloth

*Extremely nerdy voice*
Well.... well ACTUALLY&#33;

So.. How do you guys feel about how &#39;technology just makes shit worse?&#39;





> Build you house out of raw materials. 
> [/b]



House&#33;?
That&#39;s technological evil, you fool&#33;  :wink2:

----------


## taltho

> What the fuck ever guys
> 
> Why are you even wasting your time on this
> [/b]



I&#39;m just adding my two bits.

And I&#39;m attempting to help the poor kid do something useful for himself and his people.
I really do believe he need help and I can&#39;t help myself but to try and hep. However poor or vain an attempt that might be.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Ehhh, this isn&#39;t really going anywhere.

*locked*

----------

